# Does Newzealand Immigration Call your employer ??



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

hi All,

I am preparing my EOI, but i'm wondering, at the 2nd stage, does New Zealand Immigration call your Employer to check your details ? Is this something they do, or very rare ? (like in canada, australia its v rare that they check).


Reason is I'm worried is i want to avoid potential problens with my employer as they might not like it and provide incorrect info about me or put me in a weird situation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi JBY

I personally haven't heard of this happening, but apparently there is an immigration agent out there who thinks they might.

Does anyone else have experiences of employers being contacted (or not) - especially in India?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Hi JBY
> 
> I personally haven't heard of this happening, but apparently there is an immigration agent out there who thinks they might.
> 
> Does anyone else have experiences of employers being contacted (or not) - especially in India?


Thanks alot for your responses Topcat, Most of my work experience is actually in Dubai & Qatar not in India. Since you mention its not common knowledge for it to happen, i assume its rare (same as Australia) .


----------



## fanziii (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a similar concern. I had to call all of my previous employers for an heads up, to tell them that i have given their contact details as a prime contact for experience verfication.

Now everybody knows that i am applying for NZ immigration  

I have also heard that it is very rare, but i know a couple of cases for canada in which they contacted the employer and verified about Tenure of work and employees character. They usually contact the numbers mentioned within the letter heads of your employers. (Experience/Reference Letters)


----------

